# Filters Why No Oil Filter?



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Why do my generators not have oil filters?


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Why do my generators not have oil filters?


Because your generators have no oil pump to circulate oil through a filter. 

Google "splash lubrication" to learn more.

Add a magnetic dipstick to the Honda, drain plug to the Generac, and you'll have the next best thing.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for that, Waypoint. Any idea where I could get those 2 items.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

I got mine from:

Magnetic Oil Drain Plug Automotive Truck Motorcycle Industrial Engine


----------

